# submitting another thread with help of what you do when cutting



## rburdge84 (Jun 20, 2016)

Alright guys I want to know what you do for your diet when cutting?

my diet isnt terrible but I know I need to adjust my macros for my goal. my goal is just simply to reduce a little bit of bf without compensating on alot of muscle loss. Maybe 3-6% bf. Should I decrease my cals or increase my cardio. here recently with how school is im enjoying the cardio for the stress relief, but finding the time is also a killer too, and also the motivation. wanting to do cardio is just insanity imo.


----------



## Beedeezy (Jun 20, 2016)

I'm no pro, so please someone correct me if i'm wrong.
I would say dial back the macros and when you stall out then use cardio. If you start with more cardio then you will have no other choice but to keep increasing the duration of said cardio down the road.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 20, 2016)

Burdge shoot me an email with updated pics and let's talk. Been a while since I seen how you look. 

Probably just wanna drop cals overall. But like I said let's go over it.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jun 20, 2016)

What's your starting position bf% wise? 
Do you have any sort of time frame in mind or are you willing to play it nice and slow?

I advocate focusing on diet almost exclusively and rarely prescribe cardio outside of 2 scenarios:
1) For people who are endurance bunnies and love cardio - helps keep their appetite in check, etc. These individuals tend to love HIIT for whatever reason and it means that low carb dieting in general becomes a no no. 
2) For women (and small-ish men) where their is a limit to how low you can drop cals before it becomes a crash diet. 

In most cases, it's LISS only. 
Easier from a recovery standpoint and less chance of negative metabolic adaptations (slower metabolic rate, less active for the rest of the day thereby negating whatever calories were burned off in the session, etc). Your body is pretty awesome at compensating for your decision to increase activity when energy supply is low...something to keep in mind.  

In short, focus on reducing cals


----------



## rburdge84 (Jun 20, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Burdge shoot me an email with updated pics and let's talk. Been a while since I seen how you look.
> 
> Probably just wanna drop cals overall. But like I said let's go over it.



Alright will do pob.


----------



## snake (Jun 20, 2016)

I like to decrease my fat intake and hit the cardio. I found if you plan on moving any real iron in the gym, the cardio has to be of a low impact nature and relatively brief; brief being within 30 min. There's a lot to be had from 30 min 3x/wk to start and if you can get to 5x, all the better.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 20, 2016)

Use test while cutting ..It makes it real easy and u can build some muscle while burning fat


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 20, 2016)

The difficulty in reducing yer bodyfat by 3-6% is relative to yer current bodyfat % IMO. Far easier to go from 40% BF to 34% than it is to go from 15% to 9%. Where are you presently?

Like PoB said, tough to do without a visual. You're in good hands there so I'll leave the two of ye to swap nudez.


----------



## DarksideSix (Jun 20, 2016)

Look into intermittent fasting.  has worked great for me.


----------

